# CHEVY 6.2 L 1/2 TON



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any insight on these trucks? I am looking to go from a diesel to a gas truck. I am wondering what are the pro and cons to these trucks? I am also looking at a 2500 6.0 L. Which would you recommend and why. 

I am using it as a run around truck. I pull a 21 ft boat a 3-4 times a month. I also pull a 26 ft camp trailer 2-3 times a year. 

I love the diesel and the power. I am just not a diesel guy. Too heavy for the mountains, been stuck a few times in it. It's also long bed, doesn't turn very well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

6.2 in a 1/2 ton is the aluminum block motor, same one as used in the Escalades. The "work truck" 2500 versions are cast iron and easily go 250k miles. Aluminum ones wont have that kind of longevity.

Whats going to matter more for towing is the rear end gearing. You do alot of steep canyon climbs? Or is it more flat land?

I'm in the opposite boat, I have a 1500 with the 5.3 but with the tow package (and lower gears)... its ok, but slow on steep grades (stuck to first gear, @5000rpm... as fast as that will go). I was looking at stepping up to a 2500 with either the 6.2 or Duramax, but trucks are a sellers market right now, few available and they want a fortune for them. I should have bought back in July.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have seen a lot of truck owners that have diesels and then go back to gas and wish that then never did. Specifically if you tow a lot and want or need the power to get up hills with a load. For a gas truck you are going to need lower gears like Dallan said which means going a lot slower, and lower fuel mileage both loaded and unloaded. 

I have a 24 year old diesel truck and while I think about a new one or even a slightly used one I look at the prices and come home and give my old truck another coat of wax. This coming February it is going to head down to Arizona again loaded up with a couple 4 wheelers and gear for a week long hunting trip. It'll get 16mpg down and back while doing the speed limit on the roads. 

And it is a long bed truck with 4:10 in the rear, and I have never gotten it stuck and I have taken it into a lot of places that I should of never been. When the going gets to messy I just throw the chain on all 4's and make like a tank in low gear.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just after I posted the above post I headed over to MSN and saw this article

https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/aut...rices-for-used-pickups/ar-BB1aaXBX?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I sold my Ford F 250 in July, for $4ooo less than I paid for it 15 years ago. My intentions were to buy a newer Chevy with the 5.3. I had no idea prices would be 10k-15k higher than they were in June. I am waiting this one out before I pull the trigger on a truck.

I see quite a few Chevy's with the 6.0 that have a lot of miles on them. They must be a solid engine.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I sold my Ford F 250 in July, for $4ooo less than I paid for it 15 years ago. My intentions were to buy a newer Chevy with the 5.3. I had no idea prices would be 10k-15k higher than they were in June. I am waiting this one out before I pull the trigger on a truck.


Yea, prices blew up in a matter of a couple weeks. I was looking at a 2018 Sierra 2500 with 30k miles, Duramax... clean nice truck. I'm really regretting not pulling the trigger on it.



> I see quite a few Chevy's with the 6.0 that have a lot of miles on them. They must be a solid engine.


Yep... the iron block ones in the 2500s run forever. Its the aluminum block ones that dont last as long, but they are kindof hotrodded for more HP for the escalades.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I went from Diesel to Gas four years ago. I'm now back into a Cummins. Worst thing I ever did thinking a gasser would be ok. 


I drove OTR for years and never saw a diesel on the side of the road. Saw plenty of Gassers. To each their own and what they want I say.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a 2012 2500HD with the 6.0L gasser in it and love it. My trailer is about 10,000 lbs and it pulls it as good as one could ever expect. I personally will never buy a diesel. A diesel just doesn't fit my needs. But, if you are pulling heavier loads more often, then a diesel might be a better option. When I look to upgrade, I'll probably end up with the new Chevy 6.6L gasser or Ford 7.3L gasser.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I drove OTR for years and never saw a diesel on the side of the road. Saw plenty of Gassers. To each their own and what they want I say.


You should of been with me a few years ago coming home from the Utah elk hunt.

Just outside of Loa my fuel heater shorted out and blew the fuse on my F250, quick fix. I just unplugged the heater and popped in a new fuse. Then when I hit I-70 in the middle of nowhere I had a belt tensioner throw the belt and lost all of its bearings. I put the belt back on and started the engine up, it ran OK but it wasn't right. I figured that I could make it to Green River 70 miles away. Well, Green River came and it was still going so I figured that I would try for Fruita, Colorado another 90 miles. I had to stop in Fruita for fuel so I popped the hood, it looked alright so I headed east on I-70 thinking of who I was going to call if it finally failed completely. Town after town went by and finally I pulled into my driveway 120 miles later. It had held together for over 280 miles.

The next day when I pulled it apart there wasn't a bearing left in it but it got me home.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> The next day when I pulled it apart there wasn't a bearing left in it but it got me home.


LOL.

Did something similar with my boat and wheel bearings... lost BOTH the inner and outer. The hub had sawn itself halfway through the axle. I could smell something was wrong when I got out of the truck. Looked at the axle and it took a minute to realize the hub castle nut was offset from the hub / wheel by quite a bit. I'll bet it would have been quite the spark light show if it had been at night

Pretty crazy how some stuff keeps working.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

This might be a bit of a jump from a 6.2, but I've a 2500HD with an 8.1 gasser and an Alison transmission, and i WISH I had a diesel. It's a thirsty beast that I wish I could put another tank in the bed behind the cab, but won't because I don't care to be driving a freaking bomb - and sometimes I wish I could just let it idle for one reason or another.

Tows OK though, but I need to watch my RPM's going uphill.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I'll trade you my Duramax for it !!! 

What kind of mileage are you getting? I have heard those are great trucks, but like you mentioned. Likes to drink the fuel. A good friend of mine said that he is getting 12 highway 8 - 10 around town and won't tell me what he gets when pulling.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> This might be a bit of a jump from a 6.2, but I've a 2500HD with an 8.1 gasser and an Alison transmission, and i WISH I had a diesel. It's a thirsty beast that I wish I could put another tank in the bed behind the cab, but won't because I don't care to be driving a freaking bomb - and sometimes I wish I could just let it idle for one reason or another.
> 
> Tows OK though, but I need to watch my RPM's going uphill.


I would have kept my Ford Superduty, but that V-10 liked to drink as well. Gas mileage was never consistent, anywhere from 8.5-13 mpg. towing or not.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My past four Cummins averaged 20mpg freeway and 12 pulling a 14,000lb trailer. 


Had a F-350 with the 6.0 POWERJOKE and I was 13 freeway and 7-9 pulling the same trailer. My 2018 Cummins is getting 19-21 freeway and 13 pulling 10,000lb trailer. 


Before my 2018 I had a F-150 Ecco Joke and that thing was just a pile of doo doo! Couldn't pull a **** thing, and when I did pull my SxS the best I got was 9mpg. Average freeway was 14mpg.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

hunting777 said:


> I'll trade you my Duramax for it !!!
> 
> What kind of mileage are you getting? I have heard those are great trucks, but like you mentioned. Likes to drink the fuel. A good friend of mine said that he is getting 12 highway 8 - 10 around town and won't tell me what he gets when pulling.


Sounds about right. I think I'm getting like 7-8 MPG while dragging a trailer. Best part is, the gas tank fuel gague sensor is out. So I have to guesstimate how much fuel I have based on the trip meter. I worked out a placard I keep on the driver side visor for a quick reference guide. "TOW and NO TOW".

32-34 gallon tank, at 80 miles on the trip meter, no tow, i've used up 1/4 tank of gas.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Going from diesel to a gasser is like divorcing a hot wife and marrying an ugly one.
Everything works out and you still get the job done, you will just live with a little regret at times.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It would be hard to go back to a gas truck after driving a diesel. 

That is if you use your truck as a truck.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have 3 - half ton Chevys. 
A 98(200 K miles), an 07 (69K miles) I that was my Dad's, and a 13 (74K miles) that I bought 5 years ago. I don't tow much anymore so I've never worried about having a diesel motor. The 98 I use for the mountain, the 07 I use around town, and the 13 I use for my cruiser when we go on trips. All have been good trucks.
The 13 sits in the garage most of the time so I think I'll sell that one, while truck prices are high. :mrgreen: It is in really cherry shape. I really don't need 3 trucks. 


Or maybe I should sell all 3 and get me a diesel, jack it up, take off the muffler, and get BIG tires.....So I could be COOL !!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a 2014 gmc 2500hd with the 6.0

I love it. Upgraded from my 2006 1500 with the 5.3

Tow my 26 foot trailer 10-15 times a year and do great pulling parleys and other steep canyons. Can’t say enough good things. Bought it with 110,000 last June and it just went over 130,000


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

2full said:


> I have 3 - half ton Chevys.
> A 98(200 K miles), an 07 (69K miles) I that was my Dad's, and a 13 (74K miles) that I bought 5 years ago. I don't tow much anymore so I've never worried about having a diesel motor. The 98 I use for the mountain, the 07 I use around town, and the 13 I use for my cruiser when we go on trips. All have been good trucks.
> The 13 sits in the garage most of the time so I think I'll sell that one, while truck prices are high. :mrgreen: It is in really cherry shape. I really don't need 3 trucks.
> 
> Or maybe I should sell all 3 and get me a diesel, jack it up, take off the muffler, and get BIG tires.....So I could be COOL !!


If you sell the 2013 give me a chance to look at it please.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Having up front cash money used to give the buyer an advantage.,,,,,,Not now, dealers could care less, and probably prefer to finance the buyer. I don't take loans out for vehicle purchases, and I have always been able to work deals with cash.....Not the case these days. I'm waiting until the right truck comes along for the right price.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Having up front cash money used to give the buyer an advantage.,,,,,,Not now, dealers could care less, and probably prefer to finance the buyer. I don't take loans out for vehicle purchases, and I have always been able to work deals with cash.....Not the case these days. I'm waiting until the right truck comes along for the right price.


100% true. You will pay MORE for a cash deal than if you finance. They make more money that way.

The cheapest way is to finance and pay it off in 1 year. Make sure in the contract there isn't a penalty for paying it off early.

This guy is a former salesman and finance guy for a dealership. He has a entire series talking about the pitfalls and things to be aware of when buying a vehicle from a dealer. Its quite interesting... but this one is his coverage on why to not pay cash for a vehicle.






-DallanC


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

DallanC said:


> 100% true. You will pay MORE for a cash deal than if you finance. They make more money that way.
> 
> The cheapest way is to finance and pay it off in 1 year. Make sure in the contract there isn't a penalty for paying it off early.
> 
> ...


Very interesting video. Good info.


----------

